# Just to say hello



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Living in Ajman, prefer it to Dubai (I was there for 2 years), work in Sharjah, what else? From Newcastle, erm... struggling now!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Andy,
Welcome to the forum.
Im in Sharjah ( near Ajman border), after living in Dubai for past few years ( I also prefer it to Dubai)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

What's there to do or see in Ajman? Just building up my list of 'places to visit' and thought that I might add it to my list if there's anything interesting there!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Im in Sharjah ( near Ajman border), after living in Dubai for past few years ( I also prefer it to Dubai)


Why is Ajman better? I like Dubai and having only passed through Adjman (years ago - it looked like a ghost town then!), I'm just wondering if I'm missing out on something here!?? 

Are there any nice sites to visit, things to do, etc??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the way of life more than anything, so much more relaxing and less stressful. If you want glitz and glamour Ajman wont do it for you, if you want easy going life then yep, it's the place to be. As for things to do? To be honest apart from the beach, the hole in the wall and Kempinski bar, there's not a lot. But for me after a number of years in Dubai I'm just happy to be out of that particular ratrace.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Fair enough! I like the quiet lifestyle but mainly on the weekends! I went to Hatta and absolutely loved the peace and tranquility. It does help at times to just get away from everything and be free of all of the problems of the world, even if it's just for a few hours! Ajman sounds like a good place to escape to after a stressful week!

Thanks for that info!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It's the way of life more than anything, so much more relaxing and less stressful. If you want glitz and glamour Ajman wont do it for you, if you want easy going life then yep, it's the place to be. As for things to do? To be honest apart from the beach, the hole in the wall and Kempinski bar, there's not a lot. But for me after a number of years in Dubai I'm just happy to be out of that particular ratrace.


Is Ajman any good for camping/hiking? Don't mind the rat-race (well for now anyway) but like getting out into the great outdoors.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nah, it's a tiny place, surrounded by Sharjah, if you want hiking then head for Dibba/Oman, and the Hajar mountains, take the Sharjah airport road from Emirates road and follow the signs for Le Meridien Al Aqah, families camp on the beech next to the hotel, also there's the Golden Tulip just across the border in Oman on the north side of Dibba. But they only sell beer in cans, no draught!

And buy "Off-road explorer" available at all good bookshops...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And buy "Off-road explorer" available at all good bookshops...


Hard book to find. Seems to be out of stock everywhere! Next stop, amazon.co.uk!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There was a copy at the bookshop in Spinneys next to Jumeriah mosque last week...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! Will try that one. I hope someone hasn't got my book already!!! I've got a funny feeling that if I get there and someone reaches for the book at the same time as me, there's gonna be a 'tug of war!'


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Is Ajman any good for camping/hiking? Don't mind the rat-race (well for now anyway) but like getting out into the great outdoors.


You, outdoors?? You do realise that you will have to live without beans on toast then (unless you have invented a solar powered toaster??)!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You, outdoors?? You do realise that you will have to live without beans on toast then (unless you have invented a solar powered toaster??)!


I do, I think I'd survive maybe one or two nights away from my staple diet 



Andy Capp said:


> But they only sell beer in cans, no draught!


You had me at 'they only sell beer'


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If you're up for some camping/hiking it's a great place, I was out there over Eid messing about on a boat. Camping on the beech within walking distance of a boozer! And they say life's hard?


----------



## godspeedyourlove (Oct 5, 2008)

*i think Newcastle is better than Dubai*



Andy Capp said:


> Living in Ajman, prefer it to Dubai (I was there for 2 years), work in Sharjah, what else? From Newcastle, erm... struggling now!


Hi, friend, what's your job here, i think Newcastle is better than Dubai, what's your advise to live in Australia?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

godspeedyourlove said:


> Hi, friend, what's your job here, i think Newcastle is better than Dubai, what's your advise to live in Australia?


Project Manager for a construction company, and I have no idea about Australia, I've never been there


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

godspeedyourlove said:


> Hi, friend, what's your job here, i think Newcastle is better than Dubai, what's your advise to live in Australia?


Do you mean Newcastle in NSW?
Try going back to main page of forum, and on your right hand side of the page, you will find the link for the Australian section of this forum.
Perhaps posting there may give you the answers you need regarding life in Oz.


----------

